# Brusio, Switzerland spiral viaduct!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

At first glance this looks like a garden railroad! A nine-arch stone viaduct, with a 7% grade and incredibly tight curves, looping over itself:

http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/10/brusio-spiral-viaduct-in-switzerland.html

This bridge would make a great model.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Ray your link is a dud. Here it is:
Spiral Viaduct Switzerland 

The viaduct is 360 ft long, has a radius of 230 ft, a 7% grade, and is made up of nine spans, each 33 ft in length.

Andrew


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, I forgot to leave off the "url" stuff.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Georgetown loop railroad, Swiss-style?


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

We had a member here who had modeled this viaduct. I don't remember who it was.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 26 Oct 2013 08:56 AM 
We had a member here who had modeled this viaduct. I don't remember who it was. I believe it was Axel Tillman, owner of Train-Li. Long time ago.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Werner from our train club just finished building the Brusio viaduct--he did an awesome job, complete with lights under the arches!










Keith


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the grade on that puppy?


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys,
Took a trip with the Bernina Express in December of 1997-
Here some pix:






























Drives on the road through some villages.










Down toward Italy.










At the top of the pass.










The only negative is the almost constant squealing of the wheels due to the tight curves.

These are the worse in the tunnels that have 360 degree turns similar to the Brusio viaduct only totally within the mountains.

In any case the trip was awesome. Switzerland has great narrow gauge lines.

Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the grade on that puppy? 

I can't recall exactly but he very cleverly built it to look steeper than it really is because of the way his yard slopes. I think it may be 4% but I'll ask him--an LGB Ge4/4iii loco was able to pull eight full size passenger cars (just like the ones Tom's pictures actually) up it in with no problem. We put on three more and in the pouring rain it just barely made it. 

Those are nice pictures Tom--you can see why it's my favourite railway in the world and the one I try to model. 

Keith


----------

